

Xkcd blog: Physics for Entertainment book - falava
http://blag.xkcd.com/2009/10/02/physics-for-entertainment/

======
ilyak
I think I have them both, in Russian, of course.

Also I think there's more than basic physics, it was the whole series.

~~~
bh23ha
Digitize and share with the world?

